# Desired fantasy gear



## sanj (May 7, 2013)

Am wondering what gear we all want that is not being manufactured yet but we wish it were.

I start:
A focusing screen (for cameras that accept interchangeable screens eg 1dx and 5d2) with proper split screen focusing aid. This will help me use Zeiss lenses better and focus manually Canon lenses in low light etc.
And, if I could: 24-105 f2.8 IS with good corner sharpness. This will be my ultimate travel lens. 

Thank you.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2013)

sanj said:


> Am wondering what gear we all want that is not being manufactured yet but we wish it were.
> 
> I start:
> A focusing screen (for cameras that accept interchangeable screens eg 1dx and 5d2) with proper split screen focusing aid. This will help me use Zeiss lenses better and focus manually Canon lenses in low light etc.
> ...



I agree with you ive longed for a 24-105 f2.8L IS for ages

I'll add my
35-85 f2L IS with IQ as good as the sigma 35 f1.4


----------



## sanj (May 8, 2013)

I want some sort of tracking device built in which can help find lost/stolen cameras. Like they have in cars...

But a proper focusing screen for now would make me so happy.


----------



## noncho (May 8, 2013)

EF-S 12 2.8
EF-S 400 4 IS


----------



## RGF (May 10, 2013)

trying to keep it real


400-600 F5 IS zoom with built in 1.4 (probably would cost close to $20,000 which is way out of my price range)
100-400 F4 IS zoom w/o 1.4 buit in (to save $ and weight). Sharpenness on par with 70-200 F2.8 II and rumors about 200-400. Price $5000-7500, though probably closer to 8000.


----------



## dgatwood (May 11, 2013)

Full-frame cameras with:


The same pixel density as crop bodies so that you can get that extra little bit of zoom without swapping bodies.
EF-S lens mounts and modified mirrors that slide at an angle before they flip so that they can become crop bodies when used with EF-S lenses.
Built-in Bluetooth networking for AGPS, photo uploading, and remote control.
Built-in flash for that occasional "Oh crap, I really have to have a flash and don't want to drag a real one out of my camera bag" moment.
Straps designed to hold the camera horizontal with real-world lenses so you don't get that bruise line across your stomach.
Ability to change the color balance setting after the fact (at least for RAW).
Ability to lock specific settings so that you don't bump them with your face.
Eye-tracking focus/exposure modes.
Flip-down plenoptic microlens array.
A pony.


----------



## dstppy (May 15, 2013)

I've been waiting two years for Manfrotto's tripod that dispenses super dry, slightly dirty martinis.

I think it's the Queen Olives that are holding the whole thing up. When are they going to know their customers? We'll take it now, with Manzanilla olives instead, just put it out already!

We won't wait forever . . . we'll have to sell all of our Manfrotto and go to Miller ;D


----------



## Fotofanten (May 15, 2013)

Weather sealed RX1 with built in viewfinder.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 15, 2013)

1) Easy, interchangeable focus screens for the 5D3
2) Depth-of-field mode, like on the EOS3
3) Eye control focus, like the EOS3


----------



## marceloshak (May 15, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> ...3) Eye control focus, like the EOS3...


+1
I don´t understand why Canon did not follow using the amazing eye control. Love my EOS 3 and EOS 5 (A2e). I really miss this feature.


----------



## KyleSTL (May 15, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I agree with you ive longed for a 24-105 f2.8L IS for ages
> 
> I'll add my
> 35-85 f2L IS with IQ as good as the sigma 35 f1.4



I've heard you mention that lens before, and I think it's a pretty interesting and unique idea. From a size standpoint, I believe it might be reasonable (although, since I'm not an optics engineer, I'm not sure how difficult such a lens would be to design). Sigma (with the 18-35mm f/1.8) and Olympus (with the 14-35mm f/2 and the 35-100mm f/2) have proven that zoom lenses can be designed and sold with apertures greater than f/2.8 (albeit with a smaller image circle). The lens you have proposed is probably the ideal candidate for a larger aperture zoom with a 35mm image circle (wider than 35mm or longer than 85mm would probably start to make the design prohibitively large).


----------



## Chris Geiger (May 15, 2013)

I would love a 35-85mm 1.4 for wedding work.


----------



## crasher8 (May 15, 2013)

24-135 f/2.8L IS
50 1.4 True USM
14-24 L
200-400 2.8L


----------



## tron (May 15, 2013)

sanj said:


> Am wondering what gear we all want that is not being manufactured yet but we wish it were.
> 
> I start:
> A focusing screen (for cameras that accept interchangeable screens eg 1dx and 5d2) with proper split screen focusing aid. This will help me use Zeiss lenses better and focus manually Canon lenses in low light etc.
> ...


This may not quite impossible judging from Tamron's AF 28-105MM F/2.8 LD Aspherical (IF)


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 15, 2013)

new type of IS that uses the 1DX 3D tracking AF to compensate for an objects motion an not camera motion. 
So the IS would be able to help out on moving objects. 
I think that is just software ? or I am wrong ? ( lens-camera communication might be a problem ? )


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 15, 2013)

Great call on the focus screen, want one for my 5DIII.


----------



## sanj (May 15, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I've been waiting two years for Manfrotto's tripod that dispenses super dry, slightly dirty martinis.
> 
> I think it's the Queen Olives that are holding the whole thing up. When are they going to know their customers? We'll take it now, with Manzanilla olives instead, just put it out already!
> 
> We won't wait forever . . . we'll have to sell all of our Manfrotto and go to Miller ;D



Hahahaha.


----------



## sanj (May 15, 2013)

A pocket (jeans) size full frame camera with super sharp 35mm 1.4 lens with an electronic viewfinder, built in flash. 
Asking for too much? Ok, loose jeans...


----------



## sanj (May 15, 2013)

rpiotr01 said:


> Great call on the focus screen, want one for my 5DIII.



5d3 does not accept focusing screens... damn. But if I get a super focusing screen I will use it on 5d2 or 1dx.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 15, 2013)

1) Eye controlled focus at the top end of Canon's DSLR range
2)The ability to watch long exposures expose on the cameras sensor using the back LCD
3) Was going to say wireless intervalometer but apparently that's been done...gonna get one of those.
4)Not completely decided on this but...the ability to switch the OVF to an EVF for image playback would be nice sometimes
5)Some way to stop dust getting at the sensor while changing lenses

That's it for now anyway 

Having said all of these things, and constantly yearning for new cool features, sometimes I just love using old SLRs like the Ftb. Having absolute control of everything is great and necessary at times but when it's just for yourself, sometimes it's nice to just strip all the fancy features away and see what you can do!


----------



## Zv (May 15, 2013)

A Canon Full Frame DSLR with a built in radio transceiver for triggering speedlights (like a 600 ex-rt) thus eliminating the need for hotshoe transceivers and triggers altogether. Groups and channels etc set via in camera menu. Effective range of 150m with visual feedback from the speedlight in the viewfinder such as recycle time and battery level. The camera's sync speed should be 1/1000. So basically a camera designed around off camera flash! 

Maybe it's already possible with the 6D but I like to wirelessly sync camera with iPad retina minus third party software for tethered shooting. Some video options on that would be cool too, ML?? 

A lens with some kind of coating that allows it change it's light transmission value at will, creating an instant ND effect that is variable. Eliminate the need for ND filters. I love them but they are a pain to keep swapping on and off.


----------



## LostArk (May 15, 2013)

Some lenses with leaf shutters. If I could only have one, make it a 100mm f/2.


----------



## DJL329 (May 15, 2013)

noncho said:


> EF-S 400 4 IS



Why not try the EF 300mm f/4L IS, as it is the equivalent of 480mm on a 1.6x crop body?


----------



## rexbot (May 16, 2013)

A high-quality 1.4 tele converter with an on/off switch like in the new 200-400, but works with any lens. That would save a lot of trouble of putting on and taking off the TC, especially in the field doing wildlife. It would make the big primes like a two position zoom - say a 400mm f2.8 going to a 560mm f4 at the flip of a switch.


----------



## CarlTN (May 16, 2013)

Very interesting ideas, all of you!

Here are a couple of my wishes:

*Canon EF prime lens 350mm f/4 IS priced at or under $3000. *In other words, let's fill the gap between lenses with a 77mm to 82mm front element...and the "supertelephoto" megapriced group, whose front elements are not smaller than 5 inches...*

*Canon EF zoom lens 22-120mm, f/3.2, multi-mode IS, no barrel or pincushion distortion anywhere in the zoom range, and very low to no CA. Resolution on par with, or very close to the current 24-70 f/2.8. Price $1899. 

*Price no object...Really fast primes or zooms from any manufacturer, that are state of the art optically. Specifically, something at or around 60mm, 90mm, 110mm, and 160mm. I'm taking this fantasy to the extreme, so the 60mm range would be f/0.4, the 90 f/0.7, the 110 f/0.9, and 160 f/1.2. All would have fast autofocus and 4 or 5 stop IS. All would be as sharp over 90% of the image area, as the current series 2 Canon supertelephotos. All would be as light and strong as possible, with adequate weather sealing. And again, all could exist inside one zoom lens...although the price would be far higher than if it were divided into prime lenses at the various focal lengths...Such a zoom would be $15k to $20k in present day dollars...

*Canon replacement or alternative to the 1DX, in two body versions. One a downsized, cheaper version with a lesser AF, the other the full 1 series body. Both would use a future tech sensor achieving edge of the art dynamic range and s/n ratio, with resolution from 19 to 26 MP. The sensor would not be "full frame" at 36mm width, but a crop, about 32 to 33mm in width. *Incorporate some innovations from other manufacturers somehow...perhaps by purchasing controlling interest in one or more of those companies. * 

*Higher viewfinder magnification combined with larger "apparent field of view" via the finder...for all Canon bodies (except maybe the Rebel line). An image through the viewfinder, with a 50mm lens mounted, focused at or near infinity, should show objects exactly the same size as the naked eye sees them...AND NOT SMALLER than the eye sees them.

*Advanced autofocus, as some others have said...with some kind of eye movement detection. 

*Leica somehow modifies some of their M-mount lenses to work on DSLR bodies...and makes them fully automatic, electronic, and with IS...haha. 

**A CANON 1.7x teleconverter that is optically superior to even the current series 3.*


----------



## tron (May 16, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > EF-S 400 4 IS
> ...


Maybe because it would be the equivalent of much more mm (actually 640) on a 1.6x crop body and some need it?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 16, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> *Higher viewfinder magnification combined with larger "apparent field of view" via the finder...for all Canon bodies (except maybe the Rebel line). An image through the viewfinder, with a 50mm lens mounted, focused at or near infinity, should show objects exactly the same size as the naked eye sees them...AND NOT SMALLER than the eye sees them.



get a 7D


----------



## crasher8 (May 16, 2013)

1.75 teleconvertor


----------



## DJL329 (May 19, 2013)

tron said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > noncho said:
> ...



No, a theoretical *EF-S* 400mm lens on a 1.6x crop body would be the equivalent of 400mm. Note: *EF-S* lenses, which is what the OP requested, can only be mounted on a 1.6x crop body, so there is no crop factor.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 20, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



as far as I know all EF-S Focal Length are measured in FF-equivalent so an 17-55 EF-S has the same Field of view as a 17-40 EF at 17mm mounted on a crop body. 

And on crop a 10mm has the same FOV as 16mm on FF.


----------



## tron (May 20, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...


Actually there is crop factor:
EF-S10-22 gives the equivalent of 16-35 for example.
The difference is that EF-S lenses cannot be used on full frame and there is no spare glass in the sense that the imaging circle is not big enough for full frame. So the quality may (or may not depending on the lens) suffer at the very edges.


----------



## The Bad Duck (May 20, 2013)

Self carrying camera bag.
Lightstands that do not blow over when windy.
Speedlights with the capacity (recharge time, capacity and power) of big studio strobes @ 1000WS.
Voice activated controll of speedlights and more groups (A, B, C... to K).
Jet pack for those unusual camera angles.
Weather controll to roll in those perfect clouds when the sky is just too boring.
Laughing gas kit - the lens can emit lauging gas to make the people at the wedding more relaxed and happy thus generating better pictures for the photographer. Or if the weddingshoot goes terribly wrong the photographer can use the gas for his or her own comfort.
Device to slow time. That would make it easier to get the shot when a lot is going on.

When it comes to camera bodies I´d like to have the eye controlled AF back. I´d also like to have the AF points spread out over more or less the whole frame. The 5D mkIII has a larger spread than the 5D mkII but I´d like even more.
I´d also like to set what points I can manually choose - when I use the "all cross type points" preset it takes forever to change AF point from one side of the frame to the other. Perhaps a portrait-mode AF that looks for eyes and put focus there. And a wedding mode that look for four eyes and give a large enough DoF to have them all sharp... From last wedding everything looked good on camera monitor but when I got back to my computer I saw that the groom was a bit OOF, but the bride was tack sharp. Not good and my own fault of course, but that wedding-mode would be cool.

Other than that.... Update the 50 mm /1.4. Give it better USM, better build, better sharpness wide open, better contrast.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2013)

The Bad Duck said:


> Self carrying camera bag.
> Lightstands that do not blow over when windy.
> Speedlights with the capacity (recharge time, capacity and power) of big studio strobes @ 1000WS.
> Voice activated controll of speedlights and more groups (A, B, C... to K).
> ...



Many good ideas here... Really!


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2013)

I would love a body with option of full frame and crop with the flick of a switch. 
This fantasy stems from something I read in this forum earlier. Was it a Nikon camera?
I do not know Nikon gear at all so not sure.

But something like this would be great for me. Advantages of FF and crop in the same body! While we are at it, let the crop have even faster frame rate.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> I would love a body with option of full frame and crop with the flick of a switch.
> This fantasy stems from something I read in this forum earlier. Was it a Nikon camera?
> I do not know Nikon gear at all so not sure.
> 
> But something like this would be great for me. Advantages of FF and crop in the same body! While we are at it, let the crop have even faster frame rate.



I believe the Nikon D800 has this. It effectively becomes a built in TC. I would love that too.


----------



## sandymandy (May 20, 2013)

15mm 1.4 for APS-C so its "like 24mm on FF sensor". Same for 21/22mm 1.4 for "35mm on FF sensor"  Just wideangles with wide apertures for APS-C in general


----------



## Martin (May 20, 2013)

A 5d3 body with perfect working AF (mine is faulty from purchase and being service for a year without solution), with sony sensor ~30, 35 mpix, and good nikon-style DR, no banding etc. + 50 1.4 with perfect AF and all lenses without need for calibrating, checking etc. That's my fantasy gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2013)

RX1 body + sensor. Be able to swap lenses: 14 or 16mm, 35 or 50mm, 85 or 135mm and of course 24-70 f2.8 IS. Keep the lens sizes as small as possible


----------



## The Bad Duck (May 20, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I would love a body with option of full frame and crop with the flick of a switch.
> ...



You could create an action in photoshop to autocrop your photos from the centre of the frame by 1.5 times and there you go. Problem solved.
However the "higher framerate"-function when less pixels are used is interesting (but not for me). I would like to go in another direction though - less noise! Use 25% of the pixels and reduse the noise by 50% or something by grouping the pixels together 2 by 2 or something, letting those 4 pixels simulate 1 larger pixel. THAT would be an interesting "crop" mode for me (although it would not be a crop mode since it would not crop, it would be high sensitivity, low resulution mode). I have no need for faster framerates (however I understand that other photographers may need all the FPS they can get.)

22 mpix to use at low ISOs
11 mpix to use at high ISOs
6 mpix to use at superhigh ISO.


----------



## 7enderbender (May 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> Am wondering what gear we all want that is not being manufactured yet but we wish it were.
> 
> I start:
> A focusing screen (for cameras that accept interchangeable screens eg 1dx and 5d2) with proper split screen focusing aid. This will help me use Zeiss lenses better and focus manually Canon lenses in low light etc.
> ...





A) A more affordable M9 alternative

and/or 

B) A modern digital version of the Canon F1 with a line of revived FD manual focus lenses


----------



## ERO (May 20, 2013)

Chalk up another one for replaceable focusing screens in the 5D3. That was an unforgivable omission in a camera at this level. Most of our stuff is manually focused studio work so we have to fall back on either 5d2, 1d series or medium format bodies, which is not always ideal. My old eyes need all the help they can get.

Would love to see the new rumored TS-E 45 & 90 appear with the same features and resolution as the 24.

Oh, and one of those Manfrotto tripods, please.

Now for the fantasy stuff - what I'd really like would be a simple, ultra-high quality, manual only, full-frame 35mm body with mirror lock and knurled rotary knobs on top for shutter/aperture/ISO. Nothing else - no autofocus, no fancy electronic stuff that needs a one inch thick manual. Like an old F1, but digital. Don't even need an exposure meter. It would probably have hairs sprouting from the hand grip.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2013)

The Bad Duck said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Interesting


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2013)

A nice remote control kite rig for aerial photography....


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



Nope!

A 400mm lens is a 400mm lens is a 400mm lens, no matter which body you mount it on.

For example, take the EF-S 18-200 and the EF 70-200, mount them on a crop camera, and you will get the same field of view. This is the same field of view as a 320mm lens would give on a FF camera.

Also, some EF-S mount lenses made by third parties will fit onto FF bodies. I have used a Sigma 10-20mm lens on a 5D2. It works, but the vignetting is SEVERE! It really looks like you were using a fisheye lens.


----------



## ERHP (May 20, 2013)

Crazy I know, but I'd love to see a 1200mm f/5.6 with the newer tech used. Wonder if they could get it under 25lbs. Sure it would be pricey, but the topic is fantasy gear...


----------



## lholmes549 (May 20, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I would love a body with option of full frame and crop with the flick of a switch.
> ...



It's not quite as good as a TC because with a TC you have more pixels on your subject whereas with the Nikon crop modes you are simply cropping the image in camera.
So yes it looks closer on the back of the camera but it's the same as taking an uncropped photo and cropping it in PP. Less work I suppose but less control over the crop and same number of pixels on the subject.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Really! Wow, I learnt something. I know its basic for some...


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A nice remote control kite rig for aerial photography....



Yep!


----------



## Eimajm (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to see an affordable F4 super-telephoto from Canon.....well we are talking fantasy arn't we?


----------



## qwerty (May 20, 2013)

> It's not quite as good as a TC because with a TC you have more pixels on your subject whereas with the Nikon crop modes you are simply cropping the image in camera.
> So yes it looks closer on the back of the camera but it's the same as taking an uncropped photo and cropping it in PP. Less work I suppose but less control over the crop and same number of pixels on the subject.



If you have a high-enough resolution sensor, cropping behaves like an optically perfect teleconverter -- whether a teleconverter or cropping is better depends on whether your sensor or lens is better. The advantage of in-camera cropping is that you can shoot at a higher frame rate because you have fewer bits to process and push to storage.


On that note, my wishlist of almost-feasible-but-not-gonna-happen-anytime-soon-and-I-couldn't-afford-it-anyways camera gear includes

1) 5d body, 65 MP sensor without read noise issues (e.g. the equivalent of 4 m43 sensors in a 2x2 array, perhaps with accommodation for dead pixels to boost yield) @ 4fps (dual processor required currently) with choice of lossy raw compression (no line skipping; binning or better) or crop @ 6-8 fps and a true ISO 50 (not the overexpose-and-fix-it-later expanded ISO). That last bit would probably be the toughest with the tiny pixels due to full well capacity issues though, if Rambus's Binary Pixel patents are for real, maybe even an almost-real ISO 25 or lower is within reach (note that, as a geek, I am officially required to hate Rambus). I would probably pay $3-4k for it, Canon would probably charge $8k+.

2) Full frame mirrorless (new mount for reduced flange distance, but electrically compatible with EF, EF-S, and M lenses). Features and size equivalent to Olympus PEN range. Not gonna happen until someone scares Canon management into realizing that mirrorless is for serious photographers too (though Sony has a FF mirrorless interchangeable rumored).

3) 35-85 f/2 (as mentioned previously in thread). IS is nice, but I don't need it. I would probably pay $1.5k; Canon would probably charge $3k+

4) {12,14}-{24,28,35} f/4 or f/5.6 I don't need f/2.8 for a landscape lens, and don't want to pay for it or carry it around. (Though increasing aperture has less effect on the overall size of UWA lenses than on others.)

5) A TS zoom lens, say 17-{35,50} f/4


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 20, 2013)

The Bad Duck said:


> it takes forever to change AF point from one side of the frame to the other.



There's a setting that allows you to cycle through AF points so that when you reach one side and rotate the dial, the selected AF point automatically jumps to the other side of the frame.

See: Menu>AF5>Manual AF pt. selec. pattern>choose continuous


----------



## timmy_650 (May 20, 2013)

I would love to see a line of adventure Lens. So they would have the build of an L lens waterproof and great optics . But not super fast lens. Primes is what is in my mind. so like a 50mm f1.4, 24mm f2.0 85mm f1.8. Some like that. With a smaller price tag then the normal L lens.


----------



## fwuethrich (May 20, 2013)

Camera:
- full frame like the 5d3 with in-camera pre-processing like the jpgs 
- in camera taging presets 
- better dynamics & noise behavior than the 5d3
- Pic quality at ISO 102000 same as current jpegs at 12500 of the 5d3
- possibility to extend pic size to 40+ Megapixel up to 1600 ISO
- in camera auto delete of pics with bad quality
- fast autofocus with live view
- possibility to make 2 pics simultanious with two or more diffrent settings
- geo tagging without the loss of battery life
- in-build lens correction also for non canon lenses ... and of course for raw ;-) ... my point is that i like the possibilities of RAW but hate (and have sometimes no time) to do this with LR or PS ... so if i can reduce the post-production work without to compromise o pic quality i would be more than happy


optics:
- a 14-105mm/f4 IS or even faster faster L lense with fixed length (sandstorms killed some of my L lenses...) at the same weight and size as the current 24-105

and if i can dream ...
- a light (600g) 24-300/f4 IS L tele with in-build 2x coverter ... sandproofed


others:
- an android app to fully control my camera without cable


----------



## docholliday (May 20, 2013)

Only one thing... a 1Ds Mk IV - full frame, 48mp, 10fps, NO video anything. The 1 series is pretty much perfect for what I need, but I could care less about anything video on it. If I wanted video, I'd go get a CineAlta or ARRI Alexa.

That, or it'll be a Hasselblad H5D-200MS that uses autofocus Zeiss lenses (instead of the Fujiblad lenses)...ah, I miss my MF digitals!


----------



## Grulon (May 20, 2013)

Some sort of diaphragm shutter could prevent dust from entering the camera during lens changing.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 21, 2013)

As so often Sanj starts an interesting thread. I really enjoy reading this, what strikes me is that most people are talking in evolutionary terms, a little better of this or that. Where are the wishes for the impossible? I am actually not sure what I would like. I want to be able to keep control over as much as possible, even blurry pictures can come out as art, but with the option of letting the camera make choices of course like automatic rating or auto delete if you so wish.

Also like The Bad Duck says, AF points spread wider, but that would come down to the glass also I guess.

An updated 24-105 is something I'd like (evolution not revolution), maybe 2.8, better IS, maybe a little longer.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 21, 2013)

Something like this?


----------



## CarlTN (May 21, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > *Higher viewfinder magnification combined with larger "apparent field of view" via the finder...for all Canon bodies (except maybe the Rebel line). An image through the viewfinder, with a 50mm lens mounted, focused at or near infinity, should show objects exactly the same size as the naked eye sees them...AND NOT SMALLER than the eye sees them.
> ...



The 7D suffers from it too...


----------



## KyleSTL (May 22, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Timothy_Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


The 7D does not. It is a 1.0x magnification viewfinder and has 100% accurate field of view (50mm lens focused at infinity). However, it is a crop sensor so the apparent field of view is smaller, even if it has the same magnification as the naked eye.

The last (35mm) camera to have a close-to-1.0x viewfinder was the Pentax MX (0.97x and 95%). Nikon's largest was the Nikkormat EL2 and FT3 (0.90x and 92%), the largest Canon is the TL, FT QL, Flex R2000, Flex RP and Flex (0.90x and 94%). Note that all of these cameras are manual focus film SLRs.

In the autofocus era, here are the biggest viewfinders from the 'big two': Canon - 620/630/650/RT (0.80x and 94%), Nikon - N2020 (0.85x and 92%).

In the digital era there is only one APS-C camera with a 1.0x viewfinder - Canon 7D (1.0x and 100%). Many other crop cameras come close, namely - Nikon D90 (0.96x), Canon 40D/50D/60D (0.95x), Pentax *ist D/*ist DS/*ist DS2/K10D/K20D/K-x (0.95x), Sigma SD1 (0.95x), Nikon D200/D80/D300/D300s/D7000/D7100 (0.94x).

The largest viewfinders for any less-than medium format DSLRs are the one's found in the 1Ds Mark III and 1Dx (0.76x and 100%). Nikon's biggest are the ones in D3/D3s/D3x/D4/D600/D800 (0.70x and 100%).

The medium format Leica S2 has a viewfinder with 0.86x magnification and 96% accuracy (along with a crop factor of 0.8x, resulting in a normalized size of 1.03 in 35mm terms - which comes out to be 35% larger than the ones in Canon's 1Ds Mark III and 1Dx).

So, I do think a magnification of 1.0x would be a huge step ahead of what is available, or has ever been available.


----------



## CarlTN (May 23, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy_Bruce said:
> ...



Interesting, I will try my 58mm lens on my friend's 7D, focused at infinity. I know my 58mm at closer than infinity, magnifies the image a lot...as does my 70-200 f/4, when focusing closer. And I suspect my 58mm lens, is actually more like 53 or 54mm at infinity.

However, I will never buy a 7D...I've decided I kind of detest them. I much prefer my 6D, its ergonomics, and its file output. Whether the AF is weaker or not, I can certainly get 99% of the shots I do with it, in focus (and this includes fast servo work at times). I assume if the 6D had a 1.0x viewfinder, it might also need a larger "prism/mirror box"...and thus cost more than Canon would want to spend on making it at the 6D's desired price level...but I could be wrong.

The only other Canon DSLR bodies I will buy in the future, are a 1DX, or else a 1DX successor, and/or a 6D successor. Unless I wind up needing to shoot a lot of video, in which case the recent hack of the 5D3, makes it appealing for that. My neighbor recently bought a 1DX, so I hope to use his a bit at times.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 23, 2013)

According to a recent poll the results we're this...

1. 14-24L
2. 100-400L II
3. 50mm 1.4 II USM
4. 24-70L IS USM
5. 135mm F/1.8L IS


----------



## KyleSTL (May 23, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D does not. It is a 1.0x magnification viewfinder and has 100% accurate field of view (50mm lens focused at infinity). However, it is a crop sensor so the apparent field of view is smaller, even if it has the same magnification as the naked eye.
> ...


Yup, all true. For another interesting factoid, compare the worst 35mm viewfinders ever made, to the absolute best APS-C DSLR viewfinders ever made:

*Worst 35mm VF* 
Canon Rebels (XS, X, G, 2000, Ti, K2, T2)
90% coverage, 0.70 magnification, no crop factor - 0.90 x 0.70 / 1 = *0.63 normalized size*
*Best APS-C VFs* 
Canon 7D
100% coverage, 1.00 magnification, 1.6x crop factor - 1.00 x 1.00 /1.6 = *0.625 normalized size*
Nikon D300/D300s/D7000/D7100
100% coverage, 0.94 magnification, 1.5x crop factor - 1.00 x 0.94 / 1.5 = *0.627 normalized size*

Note that while the coverage on the film Rebels is the worst in the film SLR autofocus era (90%), the size of the image is imperceptibly larger than the absolute best available in the APS-C digital era.

For comparison, here are the normalized sizes of Canon and Nikon's Full Frame DSLRs:
Canon 5D and Nikon D700 (0.68)
Canon 6D (0.69)
Canon 1Ds/1Ds2/5D2 and Nikon D3/D3s/D3x/D4/D600/D800 (0.70)
Canon 5D3 (0.71)
Canon 1Ds3/1Dx (0.76)


----------



## lholmes549 (May 26, 2013)

I have already posted in this thread but I just thought of something more that I yearn for most days.

A digital version of the Canon FTb. I suppose it could be any SLR around then, A1, F1 etc but I just happen to love the FTb. 

When I say digital version I mean including a large, bright viewfinder with good magnification (like the FTb) and microprism/split screen focusing. It would also have a full frame sensor to maintain an authentic shift to "digital film". Ergonomics would be the same as the FTb, same classic 10 second timer lever on the front would be a nice touch even if this is getting a big nostalgic. 

A nice compliment to this new digital Ftb, or FTd as it may be called, would be a couple of new fast primes that have the same styling as the body AND an aperture ring on the lens. EF mount of course to increase compatibility. 

I have been playing with the idea of a Fuji X100 and this just seemed like an ideal solution; full frame, old style quality, canon camera that would fit in well with my current system of lenses if necessary. The logistics of such a creation would be a challenge, and parting with the cash Canon would ask for would probably also be a challenge in itself. Plus, there wouldn't be much of a market...


----------



## Danielle (May 26, 2013)

35mm format can take a long walk off my balcony! 

Enter Phase One with an IQ280 or even 260.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Something like this?



It looks like FF ;D


----------



## Markus D (May 26, 2013)

Having jumped to the end I don't know if anyone has suggested a 1.4x TC IS and a 2x TC IS. That way any/all lenses could have IS.

I like the idea of the 24 - 135 L IS and even F4 would be good. F2.8 lovely but size and price and filter size. Probably rear mount. Would rather have the ability for front mount filters. Then polarisers can be used.

Now if only the new to be released 100 - 400 was a constant F4. That would also be great.


----------



## Sella174 (May 26, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> 15mm 1.4 for APS-C so its "like 24mm on FF sensor". Same for 21/22mm 1.4 for "35mm on FF sensor"  Just wideangles with wide apertures for APS-C in general



*Yip!* But I've to the conclusion that it is (a) either not possible; or (b) so unimportant to Canon that it's never going to happen.

What I would also like to see, is a Canon DSLR - similar to the 100D - with an EVF (and focus peaking) ... great for MF lenses!


----------



## silvestography (May 26, 2013)

Realistically, I'd love a 70d that features the following:

- 45 point AF system from the 1d IV
- 7fps with ~30 raw shot buffer
- Dual SD card slot
- 20+ MP sensor
- High ISO performance 1 stop worse than the 6d
- 5d III build quality with built in flash
- Built in 2.4 GHz radio transmitter for my 600ex-rt's. 

Obviously, if we're creating a product of my dreams, you'd end up with this:

- 30 MP full frame sensor (to avoid crazy huge RAW files)
- No noise or banding at any ISO whatsoever
- 15 stops of DR
- 100 cross type AF points that fill the entire frame and work down to f/8
- All magnesium alloy body, size of 6d, but INCLUDING the little directional nipple jog-dial for changing AF and such
- Built in IS (like Sony)
- That same built in speedlight control (I just really want a built in radio commander)
- All the above and more for $100


----------



## tron (May 26, 2013)

Eimajm said:


> I'd like to see an affordable F4 super-telephoto from Canon.....well we are talking fantasy arn't we?


YES! And light too ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2013)

tron said:


> Eimajm said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see an affordable F4 super-telephoto from Canon.....well we are talking fantasy arn't we?
> ...



Depends on your definition... After getting the 600/4 II, I've been considering the 300/2.8 II as an 'affordable' and 'light' option.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2013)

Markus D said:


> Having jumped to the end I don't know if anyone has suggested a 1.4x TC IS and a 2x TC IS. That way any/all lenses could have IS.



nice idea,

I guess the TC would increase in size weight and cost however it would be a huge hit with something like the 400 f5.6L on a 5Dmk3 with a 1.4x TC IS as you suggest

I wonder if it's a workable solution


----------



## Markus D (May 27, 2013)

And how about an "IS" lens. That way, 
1. Any lens can have IS so if you have say a 70-200 F 2.8L lens, then when on tripod it can stay as is, top quality and no changes due to IS. (Surely IS must have some delitrious effect on the picture). And when you wish to take it for a walk you can attach an "IS" to it and voila, you have a 70-200 2.8 L IS. 
2. it cuts down the cost of the lens as you only have to pay for the "IS" once. Much better than having IS in the body, much cheaper than having to pay for IS for all the good gear. 
But, I am not a lens designer so do not know if it would be possible. Possibly, if there is a company out there that does think it possible they could make one. Say, a brand xxxx that would be Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax, compatible, and have a straight IS feature. Its nice if you can get it.


----------



## sanj (May 27, 2013)

Grulon said:


> Some sort of diaphragm shutter could prevent dust from entering the camera during lens changing.



I keep wondering why they do not make a TC with zero power. That does not change magnification or degrade lens quality. Then we could leave the 'plain glass' on the camera and change lenses without fear of dust on sensor. We could just blow away, wipe away the dust from the plain glass.

Nice idea ya? I wish I could manufacture this and sell! lol


----------



## vlim (May 27, 2013)

a 350mm f/4 L IS with built in 1.4 x extender . Which give to us an approximatively 500 f/5.6 L IS with the extender on...

under 3500 $ of course 

and a very good 7D mark II before the end of the year 8)


----------



## tron (May 28, 2013)

EF500mm f/5.6L IS DO (But with quality rivaling that of EF500mm f/4 L II)

One can only dream ;D


----------



## Botts (May 29, 2013)

If I can blue sky whatever I want, with no regards to engineering difficulty, I would like to see a:

24-70-ish f/1.8 for FF.
200mm f/2.8L IS.
135mm f/1.8 with IS.
400mm f/4 not DO, IS.
Fuji like OVF overlay.
Invisible IR LED for AF illumination.


----------



## Grumbaki (May 30, 2013)

35-85 f1 IS USM Pancake. No external retractable parts. $10.

Just to make it a bit more realistic:
- Eye focus control
- Sliders (think mixing table but smaller) for F/Shutter/ISO on grip for fingers 345 of right hand


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 30, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> 35-85 f1 IS USM Pancake. No external retractable parts. $10



you got me thinking! 
this would be really hard to make. 85mm and f1 means a HUGE front element so I don't think it will fit under the flash bulb when it is a Pancake  
I think it would have to look like the end of one of the big white,but then there comes the mount! I think it will look really odd/funny!
back to thinking: why does lenses have to be round? every not rotating element could have its top/bottom and side parts cut of to match the sensors 3:2 format or not?
wouldn't that make a 400mm 2,8 significant lighter? 
it would look odd, but I could life with that.


----------



## Grumbaki (May 31, 2013)

;D

Well then make that a camera, PS size, i don't care about removable lens if it get this one. FF of course and with all the goodies wifi gps and 2000 shot battery life. 

Getting technical when speaking fantasies will just get them crazier


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (May 31, 2013)

sanj said:


> Grulon said:
> 
> 
> > Some sort of diaphragm shutter could prevent dust from entering the camera during lens changing.
> ...



get a sigma, they have a dust screen in front of the mirror.


----------

